# DVI splitter cables



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi ,

would a dvi splitter cable allow 2 devices (a laptop and a dvd player) to be plugged in at the same time, also if yes then how would you switch between the two.

Thanks for your help


----------



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

nobody? i really need help on this one


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

A DVI splitter cable takes 1 DVI signal and simultaneously sends it to 2 displays. Not the way you want to connect it. You would need to use a switch. Here is a link to a possible solution.

http://www.blackbox.com/Store/Detail.aspx/DVI-Switches/AC1032A-2


----------



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks thats what i need but my budget is way lower than this and on an english site if you can find one?


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is a link to our UK website.

http://www.blackbox.co.uk/products/display.asp?id=0&doc=ac1032a-2&tx=7&sx=1


----------



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

its too over budget for me i was looking at something more like around 35 pounds max :S


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

try googling for what you are looking for or check out your local e-bay .. just take care of fraudsters though .. make sure you shop with a reputable seller


----------

